# Jungle LifeGuard - How well has it worked for treating your fish?



## dormfish (Sep 4, 2011)

So recently, my platy has come down with a nasty case of mouth and fin rot, so I ran to Walmart yesterday (Sunday) and picked up some medicine called Jungle LifeGuard that's supposed to be good for ich, fungus, red streaks, milky and shedding slime, flukes, bacterial gill disease mouth and fin rot, clamped/torn fins and ulcers. 
The only reason I post this, is because the infection on the fins seems to be spreading to more of the fins. I know it's early yet, but I'm not sure if it's working or not. Is anyone familiar with this brand, and if so, does it have a good reputation, or is it known for failing to treat ailments?

Thanks again, all!

~Dormfish~


----------



## Groovysunflowers (Sep 29, 2011)

I was at Wal-mart looking at the same product today, wondering about getting it. Normally I google the hell out of a product before I buy, so this was a spur-of-the-moment thing. I ended up putting it back though. I'm glad you asked this, I'm looking forward to seeing if anyone provides an answer for you. I just lost a Molly and a Guppy to a freak accident, and noticed some odd things on a couple of Platties, but I'm gonna keep a strict eye on them before I decide to purchase it. I was also looking at the Jungle Parasite Clear, they're very similar in product, except one is highly against using with invertebrates..so, we'll see..


----------



## dormfish (Sep 4, 2011)

Well, I finished the treatment and put Bob back into the main tank. She was good for about a week, but then the Rot came back with a vengeance! So I went back to Walmart today and picked up some Pimafix - the good stuff. It cost me about 6 bucks, but I can alreay see the difference, plus it has something in it to help fins grow back faster. I would definitely go with Pimafix or malafix, depending on what you're dealing with. They are quality stuff. A bit more expensive, but you get more. Plus they are the liquid medicine, which I hear tends wo work better and faster than desolveables. The 6 dollar size treats 175 gallons. Good news for me, since I only have a 10 gallon


----------



## Groovysunflowers (Sep 29, 2011)

I noticed the Melafix while I was there, and I was leaning toward a liquid medicine rather than the Jungle Fizz tabs. Good to know, I'll have to keep it in mind  Good luck with Bob!


----------

